# Free Books from Fictionwise no-so-free?



## HedgeHog (May 7, 2009)

esper_d said:


> 25 different and free ebooks:
> http://www.fictionwise.com/eBooks/freebooks.htm?cache
> 
> (I have yet to download one but will soon)


Are these ones really free? I went to the link, selected a few of the titles and then was prompted for a way to pay $.50 since my order was less than $5.00.

Anyone else try this and get them for "free"?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Same thing happened to me...I've sent an email to Fictionwise asking them about it..

Betsy


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

$.50 is added to any purchase under $5 at Fictionwise if you choose PayPal.  Try again but click on the button that says "check out" to the right of "Micropay" and see if that ammends the problem.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

frojazz said:


> $.50 is added to any purchase under $5 at Fictionwise if you choose PayPal. Try again but click on the button that says "check out" to the right of "Micropay" and see if that ammends the problem.


Yeppers. That is the way to do it, just click Check Out. I just downloaded with no problem.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I'm sorry.  I don't know! That's strange they originally said free?

But I guess frojazz got it free, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I tried clicking on the Micropay checkout button, too, that worked!

Betsy


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

esper_d said:


> I'm sorry. I don't know! That's strange they originally said free?
> 
> But I guess frojazz got it free, right?


Yes, and you can too! Just don't pick paypal as your option to pay.


----------

